# Master Bram Frank in Australia



## jayla (Nov 8, 2005)

As a student of Punong Guru Roland Dantes and David Foggie I'd like to extend my thanks to Master Bram Frank for coming down to Melbourne Australia and conducting a seminar. The seminar was open to the general public, where we gained our first insight into the teachings of CSSD/SC (Common Sense Self Defence Street Combat). The Sunday session mainly covered edge weapon drills and with his professionalism and down to earth approach to the art it made the 6 hour seminar enjoyable and one to be remembered. I could see through Master Bram&#8217;s teachings that he has developed a true love for Modern Arnis; the progression in which he teaches seemed effective yet not complicated, this made it so much easier to understand and learn. I am looking forward to Master Bram Frank&#8217;s return in the near future and to learn more about his system.
Thanks,
        Chris.


----------



## blueroo (Nov 14, 2005)

Chris glad you enjoyed the seminar. It was great to meet David after all this time and all you guys as well, it was a blast. Bram's modular system is designed to be learnt very quickly so that people who need to can use it in real. I just love Bram's interpretation on the Bolo iand what it can do it is just so cool
I'll look forward to catching up with you guys when we're next in Melbourne

kind regards
Steve


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Jayla and Steve,

Welcome to MartialTalk and thanks for posting!!!

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------

